# the countdown is on...



## ck2d (Apr 22, 2013)

My cat Precious is about to have her first litter. I was thinking she was due around the 29th, but my son calculated the 23rd. Time will tell who had the closer guess.

She's starting to have pre-labor symptoms - uptick in nesting behavior and grooming, and she's started to cut back on eating (or maybe she's just finally full - she's been eating around the clock!)

She's a little confused about what's going on. Today she was laying down and the kittens were moving around - I could see her side wobbling from across the room - and she kept staring down at herself with a "what is going on?" look on her face.

Here's a pic from the beginning of March:








And here's one from yesterday - she hasn't been in a very photogenic mood today:









I'll post updates as she progresses.


----------

